# Vintage 1973 (i Think) Motobecane Team Champion.



## fred

I have a 1973 or 74 Motobecane team champion that is in very good condition.  All Nuovo Record components in excellent condition.  It had some damage on the handle bars and I really wanted to make a sweet vintage rider out of it.  I dialed it all in and replaced the damaged bars and seat.  I love this bike, its like a work of art to me.  However I was unable to make it fit me so I may consider a sale or a trade.  Located in mid Michigan.  What is there to know about this bike ??  I am 6'-0 and the bike is probably suitable for a 5'6" to 5'9" rider.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Sweet bike, but at 5'7" it's still 2 cm shy of what I find comfortable.
31" standover?


----------



## bulldog1935

of course it means a complete cockpit rebuild, but you could try a longer (reach) Nitto Technomic stem.
The 225mm quill length allows up to 160mm exposed quill above the headset.  So you could move the bars up and forward.

It's really a beautiful bike in a desirable form and color - great choice on the saddle.
It should be easy to sell.
As far as frame size goes, height is not always the measure, but insteam is usually a better reference.
I'm 6'3" with a 36" inseam, (all limbs) and need 62-64cm frames.
But at the same time, my torso is relatively short for my height, and I need shorter top tubes, around 60 cm.  Both Carlton and Italian geometry fit me really well.
For a typical 62cm frame where most would want a 120mm (reach) stem with drop bars, I use a 100 mm stem with drop bars.

My buddy who is also 6'3" has all his height in his torso.  He would have no problem riding your bike as long as he could rig the stem reach long enough, though his normal frame would be 2 inches taller (and mine is 4 inches taller).

If you're trying to sell it, best idea is to measure both seat tube and top tube and report those.  Always measure center to center - Seat tube height is center of crank to center of top tube, Top tube length is center of seat tube to center of head tube.

here's his "dialed-in," stretched-out Mercian - he even used a long stem with a moustache bar - he doesn't have to worry about this bike being stolen - no one else has the stretch to ride it away




here's my dialed-in moustache bike, 2" taller frame and 30mm closer reach on the stem, but with all the exposed quill, it brings the bars even 20mm closer.


----------



## fred

The stand over height is 31" and the top tube length is 21+3/4" center to center.  I have a 34" inseam and find that my knees are especially in the way of the shifters located on the down-tube.  I also have the original brake levers but wanted to tuck the cables under the bar tape for a super clean appearance.  I love everything about it - except for the fit of course. haha


----------



## fred

Eric Amlie said:


> Sweet bike, but at 5'7" it's still 2 cm shy of what I find comfortable.
> 31" standover?



Yes 31".   The top tube is 21+3/4" from center of the head tube to center of the seat tube.


----------



## bulldog1935

fred said:


> The stand over height is 31" and the top tube length is 21+3/4" center to center.  I have a 34" inseam and find that my knees are especially in the way of the shifters located on the down-tube.  I also have the original brake levers but wanted to tuck the cables under the bar tape for a super clean appearance.  I love everything about it - except for the fit of course. haha



yeah, you're built like me - you definitely need a taller frame


----------



## HARPO

I was lucky to get this '75 Le Champion in my size, which is hard to do as I'm 6' and need a tall frame. Rear rim was replaced by the original owner before I bought it, and I replaced the saddle (I still, of course, kept the original.)


----------



## bulldog1935

I think tall frames are a large part of what drove the bike boom.  Once we discovered the comfort of a bike that fits there was no going back.  
Plus they look cool.


----------



## fred

HARPO said:


> I was lucky to get this '75 Le Champion in my size, which is hard to do as I'm 6' and need a tall frame. Rear rim was replaced by the original owner before I bought it, and I replaced the saddle (I still, of course, kept the original.)View attachment 349047 View attachment 349048 View attachment 349049 View attachment 349050



That is a beautiful bike.  I would love it in orange paint!  JK - the silver is sweet too.


----------



## HARPO

fred said:


> That is a beautiful bike.  I would love it in orange paint!  JK - the silver is sweet too.




I was told that this Lilac color was a one-year-only color. And I believe that you could only get the Orange in the Team Champion.

fred


----------



## fred

is there anyone out there that knows how to decode the serial numbers on 1970's motobecane bikes ?


----------



## bulldog1935

fred said:


> is there anyone out there that knows how to decode the serial numbers on 1970's motobecane bikes ?



here's a thread to peruse, but there doesn't seem to be a Kurt Kaminer out there for Motobecane
http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/893741-motobecane-serial-number-database.html


----------



## fred

Thanks to everyone for the help and for sharing pics of your awesome bikes.  Today seems to be the age of throwing away everything that is not shinny and new.  It is refreshing to find a community of people that can appreciate cool old stuff like these vintage bicycles.


----------



## bulldog1935

if you want to get me started on China cookie cutters and the waste of the mega bicycle industry convincing us everything we have is obsolete this year - well, we'll be here awhile


----------



## bikecrazy

Ya gotta love a full campy moto! Could you spec out nervex lugs on these bikes?


----------



## sam g

fred said:


> I have a 1973 or 74 Motobecane team champion that is in very good condition.  All Nuovo Record components in excellent condition.  It had some damage on the handle bars and I really wanted to make a sweet vintage rider out of it.  I dialed it all in and replaced the damaged bars and seat.  I love this bike, its like a work of art to me.  However I was unable to make it fit me so I may consider a sale or a trade.  Located in mid Michigan.  What is there to know about this bike ??  I am 6'-0 and the bike is probably suitable for a 5'6" to 5'9" rider.
> 
> View attachment 348649
> 
> View attachment 348650
> 
> View attachment 348651
> 
> View attachment 348652
> 
> View attachment 348653


----------



## sam g

Hello, Is this Team Champion still for sale ? Email me at samgam@att.net
Thanks, Sam G.


----------

